# Can't decide between PS5 or Steam Deck



## TheSpearGuy (Aug 15, 2021)

_assuming both are available
_
Which one would/did you choose and why ?


----------



## Chary (Aug 15, 2021)

It's like comparing apples to oranges.

I'd pick the Steam Deck purely because I prefer gaming wherever. That's really my only reason. Maybe that, and I mostly game on Steam so I'd have a ton of games from the get go.


----------



## Shardnax (Aug 15, 2021)

I wouldn't willingly give either company money but Deck would be my choice between the two. Much better value for the money.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2021)

Depends on what you're look for, PS5 is still early in its life cycle right now, it has some games but not much, and even if it is back-compatible with some PS4 titles it's no comparison with the Steam Deck, the whole Steam library is available without considering emulators and the like. Also the portability is a big factor too.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 16, 2021)

Erm... I don't see how they're even remotely similar. The way you game on them and the library are vastly different, and that's not saying anything of things like gaming community or accessories (PS5 has a vr unit, hasn't it? ).

But ey... Me personally, I'm getting a deck. I'm often away (commuting or bring bored with my parents - in - law) and when we're home girlfriend hogs the television.
But even without those factors : the deck is an actual pc,and my 'gaming pc' is approaching retirement (its eight to ten years old by now). I'll probably also get the dock for at my desk, just to play on a big screen and with keyboard and mouse.
The fact that it just plays everything I can get working on Linux (and proton apparently being even better than now) is also a huge plus. 

Also... I don't want to disrespect Playstation fans, but I can't even name exclusives, let alone that I care about them.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 16, 2021)

Accidental double post (lousy internet).


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Aug 16, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> Depends on what you're look for, PS5 is still early in its life cycle right now, it has some games but not much, and even if it is back-compatible with some PS4 titles it's no comparison with the Steam Deck, the whole Steam library is available without considering emulators and the like. Also the portability is a big factor too.





Taleweaver said:


> Erm... I don't see how they're even remotely similar. The way you game on them and the library are vastly different, and that's not saying anything of things like gaming community or accessories (PS5 has a vr unit, hasn't it? ).
> 
> But ey... Me personally, I'm getting a deck. I'm often away (commuting or bring bored with my parents - in - law) and when we're home girlfriend hogs the television.
> But even without those factors : the deck is an actual pc,and my 'gaming pc' is approaching retirement (its eight to ten years old by now). I'll probably also get the dock for at my desk, just to play on a big screen and with keyboard and mouse.
> ...



The portability of the Steam Deck is rather unpractical in my opinion. Yes you can take it with you, but is it really worth it if I am just going to play 5 min at the bus station
I got an RG350 for handheld gaming which is why I would use the Steam Deck only inside

To each thier own I guess ¯\_ツ_/¯


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2021)

TheSpearGuy said:


> The portability of the Steam Deck is rather unpractical in my opinion. Yes you can take it with you, but is it really worth it if I am just going to play 5 min at the bus station
> I got an RG350 for handheld gaming which is why I would use the Steam Deck only inside
> 
> To each thier own I guess ¯\_ツ_/¯


So, if that's not a deciding factor then the game library is?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 16, 2021)

To make the decision simple: I'd say it depends on what you're lacking at the moment.  If you've got a fair amount of Steam games, and Steam Deck would be a decent upgrade over your current desktop/laptop, go with that.  If you've got a fair amount of PS4 games and a 4K 60Hz TV, go with PS5.

Steam Deck is gonna be cheaper both short and long term, while PS5 is obviously far more powerful and future-proof.  Steam Deck is a full PC without limitations, whereas PS5 is strictly for gaming and video streaming.


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 16, 2021)

If you already have a gaming PC/laptop, then go for PS5.

If you have neither, then go for Steam Deck, for the simple reason that there's not much exclusive titles for the PS5 as of this moment. With Steam Deck, you can finally have a PC and a gaming handheld console to boot at that. You can even play emulators and any PC games you like.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 16, 2021)

If you have a PS4 you have the whole PS5 library now and for the near future (at least more 12~18 months), so chose the deck

If you care about PS1, PS2 and PS3 compatibility, then, go for steam deck

If you care about exclusives, well, PC has thousands, so steam deck

For playing media (video, streaming services, music)? Deck

Portability? Deck

Cost of the games? Deck

Emulation? Deck

Frankly, PS5 probably will make sense in the future, but you will have the option to buy in the future, so wait.


(You are assuming that both are available, but I believe that PS5 will be way easier to get his year than the Steam Deck - and the deck will be scalped to the bone I believe)

Edit: There is one more reason to go with the PS5. This early models will be very collectable in the future, I believe that when the PS5 starts to sell on its full potential, we will already be buying a revised version, but that is only a belief of mine, I can be extremely wrong on that one


----------



## AlexMCS (Aug 16, 2021)

Assuming you have a good PC (as in, built in the last 8 years with a decent GPU - 1050ti+ - everyone should have one at this point), PS5.
If you don't, I'd get a good PC over a Steam Deck, unless you really want an ok-ish portable emulator for semi-recent systems.

I'd only consider the Deck if I already had both a PS5 and a PC, AND if I was looking for some portable emulation goodness.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 16, 2021)

Depends entirely on what games you want to play, what you already own, and whether you consider portability a useful feature for you or not, so impossible to really say.


If you don't already have like a modernish gaming PC or a Sexbox or anything, go with the PS5 because you'll know 5+ years from now you'll be able to play any game released for it just fine without hassle, whether it's some new indie release or a AAA MAXIMUM GRAFIX REALER THAN REAL HEEHOO game. The Steam Deck, on the other hand, is going to be fairly limited simply to whatever can run on the low (but still very impressive for a handheld PC) specs of the thing. You'll have low-mid end indie stuff, but most "high graphical fidelity" titles probably aren't going to run well, if at all, on the Steam Deck a couple years from whenever it ships. 


If you don't care about newer titles and don't already have a modernish gaming PC or Sexbox or anything and just want something to play your backlog from the past decade+ (including emulating at the very least up to like the Wii U and probably a bit of the Switch library) wherever you are, go with the Steam Deck. The specs are enough that most PC games released today and below should be at least "playable" (even if that means all low settings and 30fps ) and emulating other consoles should be no problem as mentioned up to the Wii U at least, so you have all of that stuff to play as well.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 16, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm... I don't see how they're even remotely similar. The way you game on them and the library are vastly different, and that's not saying anything of things like gaming community or accessories (PS5 has a vr unit, hasn't it? ).
> 
> But ey... Me personally, I'm getting a deck. I'm often away (commuting or bring bored with my parents - in - law) and when we're home girlfriend hogs the television.
> But even without those factors : the deck is an actual pc,and my 'gaming pc' is approaching retirement (its eight to ten years old by now). I'll probably also get the dock for at my desk, just to play on a big screen and with keyboard and mouse.
> ...





TheSpearGuy said:


> The portability of the Steam Deck is rather unpractical in my opinion. Yes you can take it with you, but is it really worth it if I am just going to play 5 min at the bus station
> I got an RG350 for handheld gaming which is why I would use the Steam Deck only inside
> 
> To each thier own I guess ¯\_ツ_/¯


I commute for an hour (well... Two, considering I have to get back) each day I'm not working from home. And I'm at my parents - in - law for entire afternoons (I often go jogging for an hour), so it's an even better opportunity there.

I admit it wouldn't be worth it with just five minutes of spare time, though. I'm just not in your situation. :-)


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Aug 16, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> So, if that's not a deciding factor then the game library is?



Yeah I should have mentioned that I only own a Switch Wii U and 3DS 
I never owned a PS4 or a gaming PC and never purchased something from Steam 
And it is only possible to pre order a Steam Deck with an Account that is 6 months old


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 17, 2021)

I don't know... if you're more into exclusives (and flexing) go for PS5


----------



## Xzi (Aug 17, 2021)

TheSpearGuy said:


> Yeah I should have mentioned that I only own a Switch Wii U and 3DS
> I never owned a PS4 or a gaming PC and never purchased something from Steam
> And it is only possible to pre order a Steam Deck with an Account that is 6 months old


Reservations for Steam Deck opened up to everybody a couple days after they were first made available only to 6+ month old accounts.  That said, if you don't have any Steam games and you've already got a Switch, go with PS5.  You're obviously already covered on the portable side of things with multiple systems, what you're lacking is a system with some real power.


----------



## RAHelllord (Aug 17, 2021)

TheSpearGuy said:


> Yeah I should have mentioned that I only own a Switch Wii U and 3DS
> I never owned a PS4 or a gaming PC and never purchased something from Steam
> And it is only possible to pre order a Steam Deck with an Account that is 6 months old



Most of the games on Steam that would be a good choice to play portably are also on the Switch, so the amount of (recent) exclusives you're missing out on that would benefit from the Steam Deck's form factor are rather small. The Steam Deck will technically have a much larger library available to it than the PS5 ever will, but many of those games are dated and you will notice they're dated, too.

I'd recommend you go through the PS4 released games and PS5 upcoming games and see how many games you'd like to play, then compare that to PC games you might have heard of and try and figure out whether they'd benefit from the portability or not. While the the Steam Deck can be played docked and thus perform as a "real" PC with KB+M the matter of the fact is you can get a much stronger regular PC or laptop for the same price.

Personally if I were in your shoes I'd buy a regular desktop PC first purely on the grounds that the Windows games library covers far more titles in the genres I care about than PS4 and PS5 do, and in my opinion that's really the only thing that matters: how many games you like can you get for the system you're buying.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Aug 17, 2021)

I wouldn't buy either personally, the 64gb eMMC on the Steam Deck is concerning when their are no option for user upgrades to NVMe storage, the PS5 I've no interest in the console or games.

If I had to pick one it would be the Steam Deck as it would be fun to mess about with.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 17, 2021)

TheSpearGuy said:


> Yeah I should have mentioned that I only own a Switch Wii U and 3DS
> I never owned a PS4 or a gaming PC and never purchased something from Steam
> And it is only possible to pre order a Steam Deck with an Account that is 6 months old


I'm actually going to completely disagree with @Xzi above and say that you should get a Steam Deck as you have nothing else to play PC games on; there's already a gigantic library of PC games you can enjoy right away, whereas the PS5 is lacking that right now, but a few years down the line you will be able to get a PS5 much cheaper and there will be a large library of games you can enjoy then. Being an early adopter of new consoles rarely pays off.

That being said I would still recommend building a gaming PC from used parts over a Steam Deck unless the portability is essential, since you don't already have a gaming PC, because you'll be able to build something much more powerful that will also be upgradeable down the road when needed. Although if you do go that route, GPUs are a bit overpriced still but demand seems to be cooling down, so might be best to go with something with an integrated GPU at first and upgrade it with a dedicated GPU in a few months time.

The thing is the Steam Deck hardware will get outdated quickly because PC hardware improves at a relatively fast pace and new games are made with new hardware in mind whereas a console stays the same throughout its life cycle or at least for several years until an improved version is released, so the games are made to work with that hardware.
That's why a desktop PC that can be upgraded is much more useful in the long run.
Of course upgrades aren't free, so it would in the end cost you more than a $400 Steam Deck would. And don't get me wrong, you're getting a lot for your $400 with the Steam Deck. I just don't think it's a good alternative to a desktop PC, but it would be great for supplementing one.


----------



## RAHelllord (Aug 17, 2021)

InsaneNutter said:


> I wouldn't buy either personally, the 64gb eMMC on the Steam Deck is concerning when their are no option for user upgrades to NVMe storage, the PS5 I've no interest in the console or games.



Supposedly all Steam Decks will come with an internal m.2 2230 header, and allow for internal storage expansion that way, but you'd likely have to open it up proper and void manufacturer warranty, in addition to having to reformat it and everything. They haven't shared any details beyond that, though.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 17, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I'm actually going to completely disagree with @Xzi above and say that you should get a Steam Deck as you have nothing else to play PC games on; there's already a gigantic library of PC games you can enjoy right away, whereas the PS5 is lacking that right now, but a few years down the line you will be able to get a PS5 much cheaper and there will be a large library of games you can enjoy then. Being an early adopter of new consoles rarely pays off.
> 
> That being said I would still recommend building a gaming PC from used parts over a Steam Deck unless the portability is essential, since you don't already have a gaming PC, because you'll be able to build something much more powerful that will also be upgradeable down the road when needed. Although if you do go that route, GPUs are a bit overpriced still but demand seems to be cooling down, so might be best to go with something with an integrated GPU at first and upgrade it with a dedicated GPU in a few months time.


With PS5 he'd have access to the entire PS4 library at 60 FPS, and all the biggest hits/exclusives are really cheap by now, particularly as physical discs.  He'd be starting fresh with the game library either way.

Since he's asking about the 64GB Steam Deck vs PS5, we can assume his budget is $400 to $500, which is nowhere near enough to build a complete custom PC.  That'll barely buy a GPU on par with PS5's performance in TFLOPs.

The only other consideration to make here is how much he intends to pirate games, if at all, because of course that's something you can do with Steam Deck but not with PS5.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> With PS5 he'd have access to the entire PS4 library at 60 FPS, and all the biggest hits/exclusives are really cheap by now, particular as physical discs.  He'd be starting fresh with the game library either way.
> 
> Since he's asking about the 64GB Steam Deck vs PS5, we can assume his budget is $400 to $500, which is nowhere near enough to build a complete custom PC.  That'll barely buy a GPU on par with PS5's performance in TFLOPs.
> 
> The only other consideration to make here is how much he intends to pirate games, if at all, because of course that's something you can do with Steam Deck but not with PS5.


That is true I suppose, still the PC library is much greater and the sales are great too.

Which is why I suggested used parts and going with an integrated GPU at first until GPU prices go down. It's not ideal, but it's the best you can do in the current market, the other option would be just saving the money for a while and buying all the parts (again used) once prices are normalized again.

I'm just assuming he would pirate because it's GBAtemp after all.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 17, 2021)

With Steam Deck you can run Sony PS1 and PS2 games. Run Nintendo games spaning many consoles. Sega consoles. Plus vast steam games library. if you go the pirates life route which temp does not endorse  the amount saved will then make up the cost for the steam deck it will turn out cheaper in the longer run. And is more versitle then PS5 with portability. 

PS5 is for better graphics and the exclusives.

make your choice kupo


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 17, 2021)

Recently a bunch of people got access to Steam Deck and were able to try some games e.g. LinusTechTips, so you can look at that.

I'd suggest two things:
1) Write down a list of pros and cons between each system
2) Look at the games and what you would do with it

For example, if you want emulators, get a Steam Deck but if you want [email protected]/60FPS you may struggle on AAA. If you want a UHD BD Player the PS5 has one but you have to pay for online (depending on the game).

Personally, I'm getting a Steam Deck because I already have a library of PC games and want an ultra portable PC. 



RAHelllord said:


> Supposedly all Steam Decks will come with an internal m.2 2230 header, and allow for internal storage expansion that way, but you'd likely have to open it up proper and void manufacturer warranty, in addition to having to reformat it and everything. They haven't shared any details beyond that, though.



In addition, it’s unknown how easy it will be. You could open it up and it’s right there or you have to remove a heat sink, etc.

The only things said is “_All models use socketed 2230 m.2 modules (not intended for end-user replacement)”_


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 17, 2021)

I would get a PS5 and a cheap used 3DS or Switch Lite.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 17, 2021)

I see no value in PS5, beside a couple of exclusives (personally disinterested), while SEX got better services and hardware.
But steam deck won't run AAA new titles for all that long prolly, not after crossgen are come and gone.  
So this choice is hard, because it's not really comparable in may aspects. Maybe wait and see how steamdeck gonna stick to the wall?


----------



## k0walski (Aug 17, 2021)

My 50 cents/oil into fire... Examining the info about the Steam Deck - it's basically a Linux machine (based on Arch Linux distribution) + Proton emulator (which is a modified version of Wine emulator for, again, Linux machines)... Which means that it will be possible to run games suitable for SteamOS/Linux only. In order to run non-SteamOS/Linux games one needs to install different OS (likely to be possible). Well, if I buy the thing which costs $300+ I would like my favorite games work out of the box, without jumping around it trying to re-flash different firmware... Except some cases, of course.
So my choice is PS5 (and not just because I have PS4.... but yes, maybe that's also why ).


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Aug 17, 2021)

Okay I decided. 

If I don't get a PS5 locally until Q3 2022 (New Steam Deck Pre - Orders), i will buy the Steam Deck 
Can get either one later anyway 

Thank you for participating everyone !


----------



## RAHelllord (Aug 17, 2021)

k0walski said:


> My 50 cents/oil into fire... Examining the info about the Steam Deck - it's basically a Linux machine (based on Arch Linux distribution) + Proton emulator (which is a modified version of Wine emulator for, again, Linux machines)... Which means that it will be possible to run games suitable for SteamOS/Linux only. In order to run non-SteamOS/Linux games one needs to install different OS (likely to be possible). Well, if I buy the thing which costs $300+ I would like my favorite games work out of the box, without jumping around it trying to re-flash different firmware... Except some cases, of course.
> So my choice is PS5 (and not just because I have PS4.... but yes, maybe that's also why ).



Wine is not an emulator, and neither is proton. Both have very little performance degradation across the board and particularly since the advent of Vulkan it's just gotten better.


----------



## k0walski (Aug 17, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> Wine is not an emulator, and neither is proton. Both have very little performance degradation across the board and particularly since the advent of Vulkan it's just gotten better.


Well, yes (based on its acronym ). In general it provides some sort of abstraction to allow executing non-native (from Linux point of view) application in Linux environment almost flawlessly (almost is because some games do require specific versions of Wine/dll-s etc). But anyway - Proton is just a tool which (based on what Valve says on GitHub) - 
	
	



```
Proton is a tool for use with the Steam client which allows games which are exclusive to Windows to run on the Linux operating system. It uses Wine to facilitate this.
```
.
So again, Steam Deck is still a Linux machine.

UPD: I really hope they'll do some magic to allow to run native Windows games on it. If so - I'll definitely buy it. I don't think that sticking to one specific platform is a solution. I'd love to play Halo series... but in this case I won't buy Xbox because all other games I love do exist on PS4...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 17, 2021)

I prefer DISCS as tradition and PS5 Standard Edition allows you to install PS4 games from PS4 DISCS and runs it easily. They might released some PS4 digital games but not all of them. If you have EVERY PS4 DISCS then PS5 Standard Edition is highly recommended!

If you dont have PS4 console and PS4 discs at all.. Then Standard Edition is still highly recommended because if you see many used PS4 games.. Some could be five dollars on third party games. Awesome. Then you can installed it on Standard Edition. And digital version, you cannot do that.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 18, 2021)

SG854 said:


> With Steam Deck you can run Sony PS1 and PS2 games.


And some PS3 games too, tho apparently only those toward the less demanding end of the spectrum are likely to run full speed.


----------



## duwen (Aug 18, 2021)

It's a tough choice as to which is the bigger waste of money... if I was forced to waste that kind of money on one of the two options though I'd go with the Steam Deck, just because I already have a PS4 and the only stuff currently worth playing on PS5 is on PS4 anyway.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 18, 2021)

k0walski said:


> UPD: I really hope they'll do some magic to allow to run native Windows games on it. If so - I'll definitely buy it. I don't think that sticking to one specific platform is a solution. I'd love to play Halo series... but in this case I won't buy Xbox because all other games I love do exist on PS4...


Halo Master Chief Collection is on Steam, it should run fine through Proton.  Alternatively, you could just install Win10 on Steam Deck, or even dual boot.


----------



## RAHelllord (Aug 18, 2021)

k0walski said:


> Well, yes (based on its acronym ). In general it provides some sort of abstraction to allow executing non-native (from Linux point of view) application in Linux environment almost flawlessly (almost is because some games do require specific versions of Wine/dll-s etc). But anyway - Proton is just a tool which (based on what Valve says on GitHub) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're correct, but I meant emulation in the strict definition where a foreign set of instructions is run on the host system, unlike WINE's approach of just yeeting the foreign instructions from the code and replacing it with native instructions, then running that. But that's definitely veering very close to semantics only.



Xzi said:


> Halo Master Chief Collection is on Steam, it should run fine through Proton.  Alternatively, you could just install Win10 on Steam Deck, or even dual boot.



Valve and AMD are working on making the Deck fully Windows 11 ready, so, and maybe they'll even create a free and easy installer / way to dual boot for it, too. Considering they use decently speedy storage booting it up in either should at least be pretty quick and painless.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 18, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> Valve and AMD are working on making the Deck fully Windows 11 ready, so, and maybe they'll even create a free and easy installer / way to dual boot for it, too.


Yeah I know, but Windows 11...ick.



RAHelllord said:


> Considering they use decently speedy storage booting it up in either should at least be pretty quick and painless.


I think people are gonna be surprised by how fast it boots applications/OSes even from mSD.  DDR5 quad-channel memory that's also shared as VRAM helps a lot in that regard.


----------



## RAHelllord (Aug 18, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I know, but Windows 11...ick.



I know but it might be worth it for the Direct Memory Access that will come to Windows 11, and if they make it Windows 11 ready it should be able to run 10 without potential driver issues, too.


Xzi said:


> I think people are gonna be surprised by how fast it boots applications/OSes even from mSD.  DDR5 quad-channel memory that's also shared as VRAM helps a lot in that regard.



Eh, mSD are bad for rIOPS unless the Deck itself supports A2, which I'm actually not sure whether it does or not. A1 is okay for applications on phones which are generally smaller but nothing to write home about for larger games and applications like you have on Windows. It's not going to be bad and things like Stardew Valley will work just as well but you'll most likely want to avoid it for larger AAA titles, particularly open world with random data streaming constantly.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 18, 2021)

you already have pc so go with ps5.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 18, 2021)

Chary said:


> It's like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I'd pick the Steam Deck purely because I prefer gaming wherever. That's really my only reason. Maybe that, and I mostly game on Steam so I'd have a ton of games from the get go.


If you only have money for 1 then the apples and oranges comparison doesn't matter. It's whatever you think you'll enjoy more in the long run. Would you enjoy apples more or would you enjoy lemons more? I only have money for 1 type of fruit.

You play on Steam more? What happned with that thread about you prefering the console PS5 over PC? I can only assume it's cause PS5 has no gamez right now.


----------



## City17 (Oct 29, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> Most of the games on Steam that would be a good choice to play portably are also on the Switch, so the amount of (recent) exclusives you're missing out on that would benefit from the Steam Deck's form factor are rather small. The Steam Deck will technically have a much larger library available to it than the PS5 ever will, but many of those games are dated and you will notice they're dated, too.
> 
> I'd recommend you go through the PS4 released games and PS5 upcoming games and see how many games you'd like to play, then compare that to PC games you might have heard of and try and figure out whether they'd benefit from the portability or not. While the the Steam Deck can be played docked and thus perform as a "real" PC with KB+M the matter of the fact is you can get a much stronger regular PC or laptop for the same price.
> 
> Personally if I were in your shoes I'd buy a regular desktop PC first purely on the grounds that the Windows games library covers far more titles in the genres I care about than PS4 and PS5 do, and in my opinion that's really the only thing that matters: how many games you like can you get for the system you're buying.


Are you silly ? I restrain myself. 
You can play Shadow of the Tomb Raider, which is the very Last in the franchise, at Maximum settings at a stable frame rate, what horse shit do you eat when you say that on steam deck would be more dated games and maybe more ugly games, cause that you meant, which is more than BS.

I m in the same dilemma with him, having a PS4 Pro, but kinda wanting a silent system, cause this is very noisy. Steam Deck would be interesting. I m curious what GENIUS can build himself right f now a Complete (HA!) gaming rig with just 399 dollars.  You are just trolling, at least do not spread this nonsense keep your bs for yourself, and laptops and esports gaming pc.

You do not have exclusives anymore on Playstation, every game on Playstation will come on PC. 
So, if you do not have really good friends on PS, if you feel tired or lazy to plug your gaming system to a monitor (if you have a free monitor there in your house) I kinda want Steam Deck more, its a more open and futureproof experience, what if I move out or go somewhere, its more than hard to carry a big console and a big tv and all stuff with me, With Steam Deck you are Free to connect to a monitor IF you want. But its just a more free and comfortable option, offers you a larger horizon.


----------



## City17 (Oct 29, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> Most of the games on Steam that would be a good choice to play portably are also on the Switch, so the amount of (recent) exclusives you're missing out on that would benefit from the Steam Deck's form factor are rather small. The Steam Deck will technically have a much larger library available to it than the PS5 ever will, but many of those games are dated and you will notice they're dated, too.
> 
> I'd recommend you go through the PS4 released games and PS5 upcoming games and see how many games you'd like to play, then compare that to PC games you might have heard of and try and figure out whether they'd benefit from the portability or not. While the the Steam Deck can be played docked and thus perform as a "real" PC with KB+M the matter of the fact is you can get a much stronger regular PC or laptop for the same price.
> 
> Personally if I were in your shoes I'd buy a regular desktop PC first purely on the grounds that the Windows games library covers far more titles in the genres I care about than PS4 and PS5 do, and in my opinion that's really the only thing that matters: how many games you like can you get for the system you're buying.


Are you silly ? I restrain myself. 
You can play Shadow of the Tomb Raider, which is the very Last in the franchise, at Maximum settings at a stable frame rate, what horse shit do you eat when you say that on steam deck would be more dated games and maybe more ugly games, cause that you meant, which is more than BS.

I m in the same dilemma with him, having a PS4 Pro, but kinda wanting a silent system, cause this is very noisy. Steam Deck would be interesting. I m curious what GENIUS can build himself right f now a Complete (HA!) gaming rig with just 399 dollars.  You are just trolling, at least do not spread this nonsense keep your bs for yourself, and laptops and esports gaming pc.

You do not have exclusives anymore on Playstation, every game on Playstation will come on PC. 
So, if you do not have really good friends on PS, if you feel tired or lazy to plug your gaming system to a monitor (if you have a free monitor there in your house) I kinda want Steam Deck more, its a more open and futureproof experience, what if I move out or go somewhere, its more than hard to carry a big console and a big tv and all stuff with me, With Steam Deck you are Free to connect to a monitor IF you want. But its just a more free and comfortable option, offers you a larger horizon.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 29, 2021)

City17 said:


> Are you silly ? I restrain myself.
> You can play Shadow of the Tomb Raider, which is the very Last in the franchise, at Maximum settings at a stable frame rate, what horse shit do you eat when you say that on steam deck would be more dated games and maybe more ugly games, cause that you meant, which is more than BS.
> 
> I m in the same dilemma with him, having a PS4 Pro, but kinda wanting a silent system, cause this is very noisy. Steam Deck would be interesting. I m curious what GENIUS can build himself right f now a Complete (HA!) gaming rig with just 399 dollars.  You are just trolling, at least do not spread this nonsense keep your bs for yourself, and laptops and esports gaming pc.
> ...


The ps5 is pretty quiet.  I only ever really hear it when it's spinning a disc.  You can install ps4 and ps5 games to the drive inside, then it will only spin the disc for a few moments to verify it, and I've encountered no load times so far.


----------



## RAHelllord (Oct 30, 2021)

City17 said:


> Are you silly ? I restrain myself.
> You can play Shadow of the Tomb Raider, which is the very Last in the franchise, at Maximum settings at a stable frame rate, what horse shit do you eat when you say that on steam deck would be more dated games and maybe more ugly games, cause that you meant, which is more than BS.
> 
> I m in the same dilemma with him, having a PS4 Pro, but kinda wanting a silent system, cause this is very noisy. Steam Deck would be interesting. I m curious what GENIUS can build himself right f now a Complete (HA!) gaming rig with just 399 dollars.  You are just trolling, at least do not spread this nonsense keep your bs for yourself, and laptops and esports gaming pc.
> ...


You're lacking reading comprehension, and a lot of it. I was referring to older games, as the overwhelming part of the game library on PC is likely older than you are. Many of the greatest PC games are old, and look dated compared to modern titles which really shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.

Also, I made that post back in August before people were able to benchmark the thing, do you expect me to go back and edit my posts a month after it was made because suddenly new information is available?

You would also do well to temper your expectations when connecting a monitor, a 1080p display has nearly double the pixels as the Steam Deck, that'll likely prevent plenty of triple A games from next year to run at 60fps.

As for building your own PC, a Ryzen 5 5600G offers similar performance at 720p, or even 800p if you'd be able to find a display like that. Currently about $260,  doesn't need a discrete GPU for that either. Also if AMD does finally bring RDNA to their APUs next year expect the Steam Deck to be outperformed by a sub-300 APU.

I preordered a Steam Deck and not just the cheapest option, but it's not a magical device without limitations.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Oct 30, 2021)

Obv SD.
PS5 still struggles.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 6, 2021)

City17 said:


> You do not have exclusives anymore on Playstation, every game on Playstation will come on PC.


Years later.


----------



## Darkone108 (Nov 11, 2021)

Feels like two different use cases - one would be more like the Switch and playing on the go.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 11, 2021)

Amusing thing about most of the comments.... acting like PS5 and Steam don't play any of the same games. Majority of these comparisons being made are just flat out unintelligent.


----------



## Nedyak12 (Jun 16, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm... I don't see how they're even remotely similar. The way you game on them and the library are vastly different, and that's not saying anything of things like gaming community or accessories (PS5 has a vr unit, hasn't it? ).
> 
> But ey... Me personally, I'm getting a deck. I'm often away (commuting or bring bored with my parents - in - law) and when we're home girlfriend hogs the television.
> But even without those factors : the deck is an actual pc,and my 'gaming pc' is approaching retirement (its eight to ten years old by now). I'll probably also get the dock for at my desk, just to play on a big screen and with keyboard and mouse.
> ...


I'm a ps player and fan but to be honest with you the deck is amazing and even the 64gb version is very upgradable and can become a 1.2tb version very very easy so ya the deck also there are soooooooo many more games on the deck than the ps that you can't even call the ps5 a valid choice I've said my peace god bless you all


----------



## Nedyak12 (Jun 16, 2022)

It's better


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 16, 2022)

Nedyak12 said:


> I'm a ps player and fan but to be honest with you the deck is amazing and even the 64gb version is very upgradable and can become a 1.2tb version very very easy so ya the deck also there are soooooooo many more games on the deck than the ps that you can't even call the ps5 a valid choice I've said my peace god bless you all


Hmm...I'm not sure why you're quoting me from many months ago, but ey...since I've got my deck as well, I might as well reply to myself to update my stance a bit. 


Taleweaver said:


> Erm... I don't see how they're even remotely similar. The way you game on them and the library are vastly different, and that's not saying anything of things like gaming community or accessories (PS5 has a vr unit, hasn't it? ).
> 
> But ey... Me personally, I'm getting a deck. I'm often away (commuting or bring bored with my parents - in - law) and when we're home girlfriend hogs the television.
> But even without those factors : the deck is an actual pc,and my 'gaming pc' is approaching retirement (its eight to ten years old by now). I'll probably also get the dock for at my desk, just to play on a big screen and with keyboard and mouse.
> ...


Hi former self. This is me having actually played on the steam deck.

Simply put: it's at least as good as you hoped back then, and arguably much better.

Truth be told: I'm using it almost exclusively as a console/gaming device. It's not incorrect to call it a PC at all (because it is that), but the way it's set up, I don't see myself installing libreoffice on it any time soon.

But as a gaming device, it has blown everything previous straight out of the water. Gaming on mobile? Equally good or better (provided the game has a PC port). Gaming on my aging gaming PC? Much better (okay: the verdict's not out yet on FPS or RTS games). Consoles? Also better (the thing can properly emulate a fucking switch).

As @Nedyak12 (and others) mention, you can just use a decent SD card to upgrade it. Or replace the hard drive if you're more adventurous. But even so: 64 is small but doable depending on your game taste.

Meanwhile...I still can't name any games I'd even try out for free on PS5. I heard that sony is porting more games to PC now or in the near future, but because of my previous sentence, that's only a "meh" news for me (I only mention it for those still pondering).

Availability of the device is the only flaw against it. Expect to wait at least a whole season at this point (probably more?).


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 16, 2022)

I mean I am sure this is already pointed out or not, but given that Sony is intent on opening its exclusives to the PC and Steam as its means of release, it would be without question that the Deck has the overall edge here anymore. The PS5 at this point just seems almost redundant in their long term goals of being a publisher of games on PC and their hardware.


----------

